# Cracking blanks?



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

So I recently built a cobia rod and first time I went to use it, it made a cracking noise when bending in certain spots. How can I fix this or is it not possible


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It is probably the thread coating that is making the cracking noise....catch some fish with it and it should go away.....


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

It is the epoxy adjusting around the guide feet. You probably only hear it on the part of the rod that is bending. It is normal and will go away once you get some use out of the rod.


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys.. I thought I had a faulty blank for a bit


----------

